# Blacksmith Christmas Tree



## Scape (Jan 23, 2017)

This is my Christmas tree, made from parts from an old manure spreader and barbed wire. I don't like fake trees and I refuse to kill anymore, since I sell trees at a nursery in the summer. So, my husband decided to make one for me.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Beautiful. Spreading Christmas Joy. Trim it with care.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I love seeing other's creativity and craft come together. What a lovely idea - I imagine you could simply change out decorations and it could be a year-around piece of art for you.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Love it! We just got back from a little trip, stopped in Wallace, KS...Ft Wallace museum has a buffalo made out of barbed wire and many other things, too.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Love this,very creative!


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Nice!


----------

